# Driver Detection Issue



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

I just had to restart my computer after a system-wide lock-up, and after I booted back up, the OS refused to see my WIRED laser mouse! It's never done this before, and now, after restarting AGAIN, I find it STILL won't find it, or even my back-up mouse! Does anyone know why this is?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello NFSRacer,

Unfortunately I have yet the need to use Safe Mode in Windows 8, so I am going to give you a link that gives instructions on how to...

How To Boot Into Safe Mode On Windows 8 (The Easy Way) - How-To Geek

I would like you to attempt to load Windows in Safe Mode to see if the mouse is recognized at that point.

Also, this is a USB mouse? Have you tried other USB ports?


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, it's a USB mouse, and yeah, I tried all three ports on this laptop, but it didn't work. Thankfully, I managed to find out how to boot from a system restore point, after having to turn the OS up-side-down, and now I got it to work, finally.

Still, there is another issue I'd like to bring up. Has anyone had any issues with Windows 8 performance in general?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I have been using it since it was available to me, which was quite a bit before general release. I haven't had any major performance issues with it.

Are there any specific issues that you are having?


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

*Windows 8 Issues*

Yeah, actually, but they're all mostly smaller stuff, I think. More or less, the system does respond better to me using Windows 8 and is generally faster as well, compared to 7, but task manager keeps locking on me every five seconds, which is about how long it takes to refresh. Issue is, it does that if I try to view the system performance, which is odd as I've got 8 on my desktop that WASN'T Windows 8 ready, unlike my laptop, and it doesn't give me that problem at all! Then, there's the personalization window. When I try changing the background images and the slide show, the program locks up in a similar manor to Task Manager, but every time it continues, it boots me back to the bottom of the Picture library that I'm viewing. It's really annoying, and it makes setting up and adjusting the slide show a pain in the butt to even do, but I managed to find a way to circumvent that, thankfully. Nevertheless, I'd like to know if there's a way to fix that?

Also, there is an odd program on my laptop that keeps popping up and keeping my CPU running hot. What is the "PresentationFontCashe.exe" supposed to be in the .NET Framework? My laptop is the only one with that application, and it keeps just starting up on its own at random times. It doesn't appear to do anything, but I didn't remove it for two reasons: One, I don't know if it's a system-critical application, and two, I don't know if it's needed for any of my games.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

While this article is dated Sept 2011 - it should give you some insight into PresentationFontCache and the resolution may equally apply for its excess usage The Case of the Mysterious Presentation Font Cache CPU Hog » TuneUp Blog about Windows


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, if WPF comes up again, then I'll put that fix to use. Either way, there's another issue I just now came across. What's with the security warnings that keep popping up? The OS seems to see my account as a guest account, even though I've disabled UAC, check, double-check, triple checked, and even _quadruple_ checked the system settings to see if something was up with my account, but it's showing up as an admin, and as of three years ago, I promoted my LIVE account to adult status. Is this just an issue with Windows 8 in general, or did my copy not install right?


----------

